

TISA: Another Treaty You've Never Heard of Makes Secret Rules for Internet - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/tisa-yet-another-leaked-treaty-youve-never-heard-makes-secret-rules-internet

======
panarky
_Leaked TISA text reveals plans to ban FOSS mandates, globalize anti-spam
laws, and limit protection of personal data._

 _The White House wants almost unilateral power to enact extreme digital rules
in secret._

1) Preventing national parliaments from acting in the best interests of their
citizens seems like a bad idea.

2) Doing it all in secret seems like a very bad idea.

3) Allowing corporations to influence the rules while keeping citizens and the
press in the dark seems like an extremely bad idea.

What is the counterargument from supporters of TISA, TPP, TTIP, et al? I've
never heard a rationale for secrecy and short-circuiting the democratic
process.

Have they even attempted to justify this?

~~~
josteink
They have no need to justify it. They will never be held accountable or tried
for treason.

------
CyberDildonics
Reading only slightly between the lines, it seems that the authorities want
two things:

1\. All data transmitted in the clear (in practicality to them) 2\. No use of
software that can't have back doors put into it.

------
TrevorJ
It's becoming more clear that we need proactive laws on the books to stop this
kind of stuff because it keeps popping up again and again.

------
shit_parade2
People can try to fight these laws, try to get their congress critter to not
vote for them, try to organize protests and raise media attention but none of
those things will work.

It might work once, and put off such laws until the next month or the next
election, but those with the vested interest have the time, money, influence,
and power to see these laws passed eventually.

The government is no longer concerned nor responsive to the common good.

The only real way to fight these laws are to ignore them and to repeatedly
break then. To resist arrest and to challenge the status quo with trying to
overplay their hand and oppresse people like the true tyrants they are.

